# Yellow Dog is here!!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Tracey!! They love it! Nina actually guarded him and she never guards 

Lola keeps stealing him and Nina is getting cross.. its quite funny to watch!

They have also learned that he is called "yellow dog" - he's been here a few hours just! 

Will upload the video!! Just have to switch to photo bucket on iPad!!

Thanks again!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://youtu.be/ABzuDgvGHMw


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have had to use youtube.. Hope the link above works!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute. Poor Nina. Willow is the same. Ozzy takes everything and she just sits there. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Our yellow dog arrived too!

He looks so different from his previous littermate who came to stay


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> So cute. Poor Nina. Willow is the same. Ozzy takes everything and she just sits there.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Nina got it later then they had a snarly growly match! Lola got it back  but Nina did make good competition!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nina wanted him bad! Molly's is still in storage with the Christmas decorations


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I must add I didn't take the video and that's not me talking either!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have no plans to give mine to Rufus, I am going to play with it myself!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I have no plans to give mine to Rufus, I am going to play with it myself!


Hmmm... Ok then!

Nina LOVES it, it's going everywhere with her at the minute!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmm do I detect a bit of disapproval that I am keeping YD from Rufus? He would destroy it in no time flat! I am just saving him from swallowing all those tiny shards of rubber.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Hmmm do I detect a bit of disapproval that I am keeping YD from Rufus? He would destroy it in no time flat! I am just saving him from swallowing all those tiny shards of rubber.


Ah yes a case of wreck it Rufus? 

Nina is caring for him dearly!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha the powers of the strange LYD eh?? Poor ruby is currently without one  - but more are on order 
How does Gandhi like his???
Fairlie - you can do whatever you like with your LYD, play with him, chew him or stick him in the trophy cabinet, what Rufus doesn't know, Rufus won't miss!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruth - maybe I should of sent ibe each? But you can guarantee they'd both want the same one! X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm afraid Gandhi has only seen LYD from a distance, I've put him on display on the bookcase. I like him 

I might buy Gandhi a toy as a substitute so that i don't feel like too much of a meanie 

Thanks for sending him


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruth - maybe I should of sent ibe each? But you can guarantee they'd both want the same one! X


They love it but Lola seems happy to allow Nina to have it. Nina keeps hiding him in her bed or any little nook. She tells Lola off if Lola gets too close 

We discussed maybe needing two LYDs but came to the same conclusion that they would want the same one


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> I'm afraid Gandhi has only seen LYD from a distance, I've put him on display on the bookcase. I like him
> 
> I might buy Gandhi a toy as a substitute so that i don't feel like too much of a meanie
> 
> Thanks for sending him


Haha - if ruby can see a LYD she pines, grumbles, yaps and paws at you until she has it!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> They love it but Lola seems happy to allow Nina to have it. Nina keeps hiding him in her bed or any little nook. She tells Lola off if Lola gets too close
> 
> We discussed maybe needing two LYDs but came to the same conclusion that they would want the same one


Ruby is like this, we have to hide it on her behalf, as it doesn't matter what Ralph has - he always wants what ruby has! And LYD is like the forbidden fruit in our house to Ralph! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That video made me laugh - Lola only wants LYD so Nina can't have him - this is like Kiki and balls in our house - she really has no interest in returning a ball to me so that I can throw it again , she just doesn't want the other two to have it 
If we had a LYD the dogs would not have a chance, Lizzie would have it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha - if ruby can see a LYD she pines, grumbles, yaps and paws at you until she has it!! X


This is what Nina has been doing! It must be yellow dog fever!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> That video made me laugh - Lola only wants LYD so Nina can't have him - this is like Kiki and balls in our house - she really has no interest in returning a ball to me so that I can throw it again , she just doesn't want the other two to have it
> If we had a LYD the dogs would not have a chance, Lizzie would have it


I know! Haha, Lola's look gives the game away!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> That video made me laugh - Lola only wants LYD so Nina can't have him - this is like Kiki and balls in our house - she really has no interest in returning a ball to me so that I can throw it again , she just doesn't want the other two to have it
> If we had a LYD the dogs would not have a chance, Lizzie would have it


Maybe Lizzie would like her own if I can get my hands on another litter??  x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

If there is another litter of LYD's Maggie would like one.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll see how many turn up in the next litter  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This must be the most popular toy EVER! Tracey you should find out the name of the manufacturer and contact them... You need shares!

I think we should have a LYD thread for new litters where we all post OUR LYD!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes - maybe I should contact them with news of the LYD craze - and how one special little doggy is going global, there was a new member that joined from Australia - it would be awesome if LYD hit the Australian shores!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't forget to tell all the other manufacturers how LYD likes to pack his YSL bag and travel in a Ferrari too, eating Dominoes pizzas while using his IPad and GHD hair dryer.......? Surely one of these mentions will result in a lifetime supply of something


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Don't forget to tell all the other manufacturers how LYD likes to pack his YSL bag and travel in a Ferrari too, eating Dominoes pizzas while using his IPad and GHD hair dryer.......? Surely one of these mentions will result in a lifetime supply of something


He told me he likes a bit of veuve clicquot with his dominoes, classy dog that he is


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I have no idea what this yellow dog toy is  but Poppy was barking along with Nina when I played the video. Glad to hear Nina got her turn later.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lizzie would love one - I'll trade you one for a stick, or something else that Billy Boy is into


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> I have no idea what this yellow dog toy is  but Poppy was barking along with Nina when I played the video. Glad to hear Nina got her turn later.


You need to go to the chit chat section and have a read of the post that is "little yellow doggys global adventures" and have a look at all the wonderful places it has been!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey you are a good woman to send out these tiny rubber pups to a whole assortment of people you've never even met. Thank you! We got ours yesterday and I'm happy to report that Rufus does not seem to be interested. I think his mindset is if it doesn't roll and it can't be eviscerated then what use is it?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad it arrived safely and will be safe from the jaws of Rufus...looks like he's all yours!  . I notice that most of his pictures there is a common theme - a red ball constantly in his mouth! He's like a child with a dummy x 
I am expecting another litter soon......


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Tinman said:


> You need to go to the chit chat section and have a read of the post that is "little yellow doggys global adventures" and have a look at all the wonderful places it has been!!


Thank you for explaining. What a lovely thing to do - this forum has such a nice community.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> Thank you for explaining. What a lovely thing to do - this forum has such a nice community.


Ahhh I think so, it is a great place to swap and share pics and experiences and funny tales ...(and the odd sarcastic humorous comment)
I do not do face book.... So this is my cyber communication, and it is indeed a friendly on line community x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> Thank you for explaining. What a lovely thing to do - this forum has such a nice community.


And it's great now you and poppy are now part of it!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Tinman said:


> And it's great now you and poppy are now part of it!


Awww thanks!:embarrassed:


----------

